# PSA: Kicking off an avalanche



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

WHYY DID THE SNOOW GOOOOO. lucky ass


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Here's a question for any who work at a mountain. I feel like an asshole admitting any of this, but it is what it is. Last weekend I was riding Whistler alone -- my boyfriend was also at the mountain, but doing his avalanche course (big ups!) and I was just finished warming-up when I realized with some disappointment that I wasn't going to be able to try anything new since I didn't have a riding partner. Then I met a chick on the lift who said she was going to hike Harmony and asked if I'd like to come. Hell yes! It was freaking gorgeous shit up there, perfect pow and we hit some really nice trees and this really neat little gully -- I was totally stoked. Later on I was boasting to my BF "Dude, I rode Harmony today!" "No you didn't." "Yes I did." "No. You didn't. My avy course group went there. That area was closed. Do you have any idea how high the avalanche risk was??"

Hence my feeling like an asshole. I didn't notice any big orange signs "Stay out unless you wanna wake up dead" but there was a ski patrol guy up there. He sledded right past us, where a bunch of people were all getting ready to drop in, but said nothing. So this is what I ask of you: Am I really an asshole, or was that ski-patroller the one who should have said something, or is it possible that in his earnest enthusiasm over his avy course that my BF overstated the risk I put myself in?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Who was wearing the ski patrol suit?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like to me that Ski Patroller had probably just opened that run. I seriously doubt they would have stood there if you were entering a closed run.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Question Killz, how do you remotely set them off? Tell me you know how to use explosives, or use some other device ordered from ACME?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Simply by just being there we caused the snow to release. No explosives needed. :laugh:


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn, I was picturing a backpack full of Nitro a la Vertical Limit!:laugh::laugh:


----------

